# Taking the plunge into selling



## Obsidian (Jan 4, 2014)

I've decided to take the plunge into selling. I have good recipes and a few scent/design combos that have good reviews, should be enough to start small.
I know I have work to do before I can sell. I need to locate insurance I can afford and look into all the permits/tax numbers and what not but I'll get there.
I did finally decide on a name and I even set up a really sad free website so I can play around with creating adds. So far all I have is the company name, a pretty picture and a big red under construction sign lol.

Anyone want to take a look and let me know what you think of the name and colors? I want a nice clean look without hurting the eyes. Sorry there isn't any soap pics up yet. I may change the background to match the title pic.
http://coldmountainsoaps.webs.com/


----------



## SoapyGoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's got a nice clean look that matches the name. I agree that the background should maybe match the title picture...
Other things maybe change would be make the page names go like:

-Home-About Us-Store-Testimonials-Shipping/Returns-Contact Us-

Sort of put it into some order??

These are just ideas  Have fun!


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 4, 2014)

I found a nice free to use picture for the background but I'm not sure how I like it. Might go a for a gradient instead, at least for now. If we ever get a decent amount of snow, I can try and get some better mountain pictures.

Thanks for the tip on rearranging the pages.


----------



## jade-15 (Jan 4, 2014)

I've had a look, and I really like your layout.
Clean, crisp, matches your name.
Easy to see all the things I want - I dislike pages where I have to search for different tabs.
Good luck.


----------



## paillo (Jan 4, 2014)

I would love to see a mountain picture as the background instead of mostly cold, gray sky. The mountain pic next to your logo is inviting, while I don't find the background one inviting at all. From what I can see you've posted, you have wonderful soaps to offer. I love the name Cold Mountain Soaps too - but hope you can find a way to make cold more inviting. Some color in the background image maybe? Take some pictures, I'm sure you'll find just the right one.


----------



## Ancel (Jan 4, 2014)

I like the name, the banner, the font, the layout. I'm distracted by the snow in the bottom left corner, and I find the grey clouds in the upper left corner a bit overbearing. That may be reduced with some super pretty soaps to look at, but for seasonal adjustment deficiency folks, it's a bit of a bummer. Meanwhile - you go girl! Selling can be great fun, and you know the best bit? It gives you more space to fill on your curing shelves


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll keep looking for a better background. There are a lot of free ones but I do prefer to take my own. The pic in the banner is one I took about 5 years ago.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 4, 2014)

Myself, I like winter grey and I like your picture.  But then again, I live in the high mountain desert.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 4, 2014)

Is the new background image showing up for everyone? Did it take forever to load? Its of a nice snowy mountain, not the greatest but its getting there. I also added some soap pictures.


----------



## Neve (Jan 4, 2014)

I just looked, so I don't know, but I saw a background picture and it looked fine to me. I love the name! The site is a pretty decent start too.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 4, 2014)

How exciting for you!!!  Congrats!


----------



## ca_soap (Jan 4, 2014)

I think it looks really great.  I have been contemplating setting up a site as well, may I ask what service you used to do the set up?  I've been looking at all the different ones out there and if you look hard enough you can find both good and bad reviews for all of them.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 5, 2014)

It's not too bad as a background picture, but it does seem to be a little bit fuzzy on my screen - might just be my resolution if no one else is experiencing it.  I do have some pictures of snowy mountains that I would be glad to let you use for free if you want to take a look.

One change I would make is the product pictures - get a cleaner background, white would be best with the feel of the site.  Limit it to a close up of one soap, too, so they can see the soap in more detail.  It might well mean redoing a lot of them, but it'll be worth it, I feel.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 5, 2014)

Its a free site called webs.com, there are a lot of different templates to choose from to get started then you can personalize it further.

@The Efficacious Gentleman I would love to look at your pictures, thank you! The soap pictures I have up for now are just eye candy. Once I'm actually selling, I'll be removing that page. I need to set up a light box to get some good pics of the soap for the actual ads. I also want something cute for the front page but I have very little creativity for that.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 5, 2014)

KK, I'll get something sorted out with them.  Sure, it'll be Austria and not Idaho, but hey............


----------



## roseb (Jan 5, 2014)

Congrats!  The website looks great!  Love the pictures and its a nice rustic font.  I noticed when I looked at the background photo today that it didn't go all the way to the sides and you can see part of a picture underneath.


----------



## Ancel (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh I really like the new background photo: bright and crisp and clear! Makes me want to take a shower and get out there! Also like the shape of the mountain,  rising up like that seems motivating


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 5, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> KK, I'll get something sorted out with them.  Sure, it'll be Austria and not Idaho, but hey............



You have amazing mountains in Austria, perfect examples of a cold mountain

Thanks for all the feedback. Anyone care to leave a comment on the contact me page? I'd like to see well it works. Thanks.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 5, 2014)

It's looking good and it's an interesting name.  Something that is missing from your site is your Terms & Conditions.  If you want to see what they can look like go to my website - http://www.malaspinasoapfactory.ca/terms_and_conditions.html to get an idea of what these should/could look like.  It protects you and your interests by laying out in black & white what the terms for use of the website are.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 5, 2014)

Good keyword-friendly name. Nice background. Good time of year to start selling soaps. The only suggestion I have is about your Pictures page---perhaps you could make them all the same size? 
Wishing you all the best of luck with your new business!


----------



## eyeroll (Jan 5, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> Anyone care to leave a comment on the contact me page? I'd like to see well it works. Thanks.



I just left a comment.  

I'm with judymoody, but I think I'm in the minority.  I prefer a cleaner, simpler, wintry grey background without a graphic.  I love your business name.  (Unrelated: I have family in Pocatello and was just there for Thanksgiving.  Northern Idaho is such a gorgeous area of the country - much prettier than Pocatello!)


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 5, 2014)

eyeroll said:


> I just left a comment.
> 
> I'm with judymoody, but I think I'm in the minority.  I prefer a cleaner, simpler, wintry grey background without a graphic.  I love your business name.  (Unrelated: I have family in Pocatello and was just there for Thanksgiving.  Northern Idaho is such a gorgeous area of the country - much prettier than Pocatello!)



Thank you, I got the comment fine so that works I tried a plain gradient and it was way too plain. Still searching for the perfect background.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 6, 2014)

Actually I'm one of those that like the background picture.... jmo


----------



## renata (Jan 7, 2014)

Congrats!
Your website looks beautiful, I like the banner, the name and the background. I'd make product photos on a white background to match the name.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like you're off to a good start!  I really like the banner.  You'll find the right background, it's just a matter of time (and sorting through a lot of options - lol)


----------

